# New to the Hobby. Love to Read!



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi there.

Firstly Im new to the hobby. I was shown the light by my younger cousin, last weekend and I must say I more annoyed that I never got into i sooner, as its truly brilliant. One of the things that intrigues me, is the fiction section, which is why I am writing this post.

The staff at my local GW have recommended several books to me, but out of the lot the ones which really takes my fancy is the long Horus Heresy series. I think I'm gonna buy the first one, Horus Rising. I have looked through the forum and read up on a few of the reviews as I didnt want to read many as it would spoil it, but I think I'll really like them.

I realise this series will keep me busy for a long time, but I'm really looking forward to getting them and involved, so I can contribute to this community.

However, is this a great series to start with, or should I be looking at reading other books first?

Thanks for reading,

Syn.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally have read the first 5 or 6 novels in the series and have thought it well written and a lot of fun. Those books take place before the actual game's "fluff" or storyline but I think not knowing the later events of the storyline will most likely add to the experience. At least that is what I think. Anyway, I think if you pick up that first book you'll be happy with it.


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Great stuff. I'll be sure to pick it up then. Thanks.


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Tiny update : I went to my local GW store, to buy the Necrons Codex, as I have decided that they are going to be the army for me. The staff member there, asked me if I have read anything yet, to which I explained that I was interested in the HH, and he managed to persuade me to buy Fall of Damnos, as a great novel to read before the Necron codex as it will slot in nicely and give me a great way to get involved with my army.

So I guess I found my first book, I'll let you all know how it gets on.

Syn


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome buddy,

first off i would start with the HH series first my self as it gives you the base line of the fluff for 40k pluse there very good books.

As for Fall of Damos i would pass on that for the moment as i didnt think it was all that good but il leave it up to your own thorts buddy.

Eaver way enjoye the crazy world of black lib =)


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

cranvill said:


> Hello and welcome buddy,
> 
> first off i would start with the HH series first my self as it gives you the base line of the fluff for 40k pluse there very good books.
> 
> ...


Fall of Damnos is an interesting book so far. Unfortunately I'm possibly the world slowest reader, but its pretty good.

I'll pick up the first couple of Horus Heresy next weekend. I'm looking forward to them very much.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Fall is Damnos ok, not great as Helsreach or Battle of the fang, but still good and better than some other from Space Marine Battles series. Btw, you should check Helsreach, its great book which I recommended to few new readers.

As others said, HH is good start, I also started my 40k reading with it. You should read first 5 in order, later you can pick what you like, although there are 2 duologies (Descent of Angels/Fallen Angels and Prospero Burns/1000 sons). I can also recommend you Ciaphas Cain series, if you like little humor in grim darkness of 41st millenium. And its nice break from other books that are mostly centered on Space Marines.
Also, Eisenhorn trilogy is great example of that.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

As a Necron fan my self, I personally loved Fall of Damnos, but by far the best Necron related book I've read was Dead Men Walking, the HH series is fantastic, some books are better than others but on the whole its brilliant, Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies are amazing reads, and the space marine battles series are on the whole pretty good imo


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> As a Necron fan my self, I personally loved Fall of Damnos, but by far the best Necron related book I've read was Dead Men Walking, the HH series is fantastic, some books are better than others but on the whole its brilliant, Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies are amazing reads, and the space marine battles series are on the whole pretty good imo


I'll look into getting that "Dead Men Walking" after I finished this book. I'm about a quarter of the way through. Its just started getting interesting. I can see why Necron fans will like Fall of Damnos, they are pretty brutal/.

Syn


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Dead Men Walking kicks ass


----------



## El_Lobo (May 24, 2011)

I'd also recommend the Ciaphas Cain series, there are some great Necron (old fluff) scenes specifically Caves of Ice IIRC. The omnibus also has a short story that focuses on Necrons but the name eludes me. Another great thing about that series is you don't need to read them in order and as is mentioned above they're pretty darn funny.
EDIT: Also anything written by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, the best BL author by leaps and bounds imho.


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

El_Lobo said:


> I'd also recommend the Ciaphas Cain series, there are some great Necron (old fluff) scenes specifically Caves of Ice IIRC. The omnibus also has a short story that focuses on Necrons but the name eludes me. Another great thing about that series is you don't need to read them in order and as is mentioned above they're pretty darn funny.
> EDIT: Also anything written by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, the best BL author by leaps and bounds imho.


Wow, there are hundreds of book isn't there? I'm still reading my first one. But I fancy getting into the Horus Heresy after that, but I will read as much as I can, as I am quite interested in how a company like this has a successful fiction section. The book I'm reading is very good, and if there is better out there, then I'm in for a right good treat over the coming months.

Thanks everyone for your recommendations. Most appreciated.

Syn


----------



## El_Lobo (May 24, 2011)

I haven't read Fall of Damnos myself, glad to hear you're enjoying it. :victory:

You shouldn't be disappointed by the HH series, they've been for the most part top notch. Although I do think that series will lose a bit of it's impact without having a decent amount of familiarity with the setting. Then again not knowing how it all shakes out may make for a more exciting read. Either way welcome to the hobby and good luck with your reading and your Necrons!


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

What Books I would I suggest? Here is a Quick List:
From Horus Heresy: All of them, I would read them in order though. Most are really Awesome Books, some (very few) are not so much.

From 40K:
The 2nd Imperial Guard Omibus (Hammer of the Emperor)
The Entire Salamander Series by Nick Kyme
The Entire Ultramarines Series by Graham McNeil. (Even though I was not a Fan of the Third book in the Series)
The Gaunts Ghosts Series (Again Most are excellent, was not a fan of Straight Silver though)
Eisenhorn Trilogy by Dan Abnett
Ravenor Trilogy by Dan Abnett
Inquistion War Trilogy and Space Marine by Ian Watson (Be warned though, it is not current "canon" to the modern fluff of 40k, and be prepared for a bit of toliet humor)
Some of the Space Marines Battle series titles that I liked:
Rynn's World
Helsreach
Battle of the Fang
Architect of Fate
The Gildar Rift

Hope this helps


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

one of the Soul Drinkers books features heavily necrons. I can't remember which book exactly but if you like reading about loyalists going "bad" then the soul drinkers are definitely for you! Good read too.


----------

